# auto strains?



## Waspfire (Aug 15, 2008)

was wondering can anyone tell me some types of auto strains there are out there i know lowrider#2 but are there others out there besides those?TY


----------



## Melissa (Aug 15, 2008)

*theres lots  try this site for more info 
*www.seedsman.com/en/cannabis-seeds/mdanzig-seeds


----------



## Thorn (Sep 22, 2008)

please also try dutchbreed.com -  they have a very good selection on autos


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 23, 2008)

Do they actually flower without changing the photo-period?


----------



## time4tokin20s (Sep 23, 2008)

Dozingoffaroundthecorner said:
			
		

> Do they actually flower without changing the photo-period?



Yes.I flower at 20/4.I'm growing Dieselryder,Automatic white Russians,with Snowryder and Automatic Blueberry in the mail.


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 24, 2008)

That's crazy time4tokin! Do the buds grow faster because you have a longer light period? Do they look the same as the original flowering plants?


----------



## zipflip (Sep 24, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> please also try dutchbreed.com - they have a very good selection on autos


 
i just got done checkin this site u said out and a couple questions maybe u know answer to them...
  these autos... can u grow them indoors or outdoors or is there a strict environment either in or out that they need to thrive to their best?  cuz i notice they all round 10 weeks from sed to harvest. really now is that all the longer it takes cuz if it is and if they work outdoors too...  I'M SO SOLD ON AUTOS MAN.. lol  i dont like this  phobia i've acquired along wit growin outdoors  coming closer to the colder days of the year and time for winter to move on in. and they stay small i assume.  both meaning i could  so easily manage  like a bunch of these next year outdoors.  figuring they say yeild on each is roughly round an ounce give or take and if i'd get  20 females  say maybe outta planting 40 or better again this year an after males and possible casualities.
  oh and this rhudaralis they say all the autos are crossed with makin it auto flower... i herd once that rhuderalis is like a wild russian MJ plant almost similar to our hemp here in states. maybe i misunderstood but i never gave autos thought due to that fact thinkin potency would be  crud compared to the fat ladies i got goin now lol...


----------



## zipflip (Sep 24, 2008)

i found this interesting read on the ruderalis gene pol etc and its coming to cross  with regular MJ  yada yada etc ..  i found it cool

*hxxp://www.cannabisculture.com/articles/3033.html*


----------



## Thorn (Sep 24, 2008)

hey zipflip! not sure how well i can answer your questions, but dutchbreed are very good and friendly so email then whenever and they will help ya out 

I would say that the autos could do really well outside but they'd need a lot of sun otherwise they will stretch loads and flop over hehe - thats what mine did when i hid them outside for a week while i was on holiday. I'm currently growing 2 female and one male Lowryder Mint - they are 5 weeks old. Not grown anything else from their site yet but these babies smell delicious!

I grew Lowryder 2 before these and a few of the plants were soooooo strong, so don't you worry about the strength  I hear Auto AK47 is one of the strongest autos so if your after a good punch maybe look into that


----------



## zipflip (Sep 24, 2008)

well then i might just have to consider gettin in gear on an indoor grow lol. i just dont know if my nerves can handle growin in my home, legalities and all and paranoia and wat not ...
  but when u say lots of light or they'll stretch an topple over... how much light we talkin here really tho?my actuall 12 12 outdoors doesnt start til late september and mid to  late may our light is at its longest in the days.  
  i'm lookin for a strain that'll go from seed to harvest outdoors in 5 months tops would be safe time frame for me but yet i'd be able to start indoors for bout a month before puttin outside. 
  my sativas i got(strain-unknown bagseed) are only 3 weeks into flower at most. an probabl;y gonna have lotta premature bud or none at all worth smokin even. unless sativas are good smokin only bout half thru their flowerin cycle.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Sep 24, 2008)

Hey Zip.If you plan on growing auto's outside next year you're gonna need to grow a few inside this winter to get some seeds.I'm planning on making seeds all winter.
Most of the auto's are made from joint doctors original lowryder which uses a Mexican Ruderalis,williams wonder and northern lights if I remember right.They have been back bred until the only trait of the ruderalis that's left is the auto trait.


----------



## Thorn (Sep 24, 2008)

I mean lots of sunlight as opposed to hidden in the shade all day. If you plant them early - i know someone on here grows lowryders from february through to november, sorry cant remember who it was. they will be done from seed to harvest in 3 months max i'd say 

I am not that well experienced but have grown a few plants outdoors in a few different places and also grown a lot more indoors. I don't get paranoid bout my grow at all unless I see cops on my road! lol I do, however, get scared and paranoid everytime I go to check any outdoor plants, even if I go with my fella, as you never know who could be hiding in the bushes!


----------



## zipflip (Sep 24, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> I mean lots of sunlight as opposed to hidden in the shade all day. If you plant them early - i know someone on here grows lowryders from february through to november, sorry cant remember who it was. they will be done from seed to harvest in 3 months max i'd say
> 
> I am not that well experienced but have grown a few plants outdoors in a few different places and also grown a lot more indoors. I don't get paranoid bout my grow at all unless I see cops on my road! lol I do, however, get scared and paranoid everytime I go to check any outdoor plants, even if I go with my fella, as you never know who could be hiding in the bushes!


  so, lets say i plant them on a flat with no hills or big trees etc shading them at all and they get sunlight as long as the suns up?  cuz if these autos work outdoors then man oh man this is the ticket right here... AUTOS.
  i'd first be able to start them outdoors first in may sometime due to weather round here.


----------



## zipflip (Sep 24, 2008)

time4tokin20s said:
			
		

> *Hey Zip.If you plan on growing auto's outside next year you're gonna need to grow a few inside this winter to get some seeds.*I'm planning on making seeds all winter.
> Most of the auto's are made from joint doctors original lowryder which uses a Mexican Ruderalis,williams wonder and northern lights if I remember right.They have been back bred until the only trait of the ruderalis that's left is the auto trait.


 
why u say that? i was just plannin on orderin  bout 30 seeds was all...


----------



## Thorn (Sep 25, 2008)

yea zip u got it! 

Ok here's my experience on autos outdoors.

First I planted 1 lowryder #2 in a spot under ferns on the edge of a little wood. It was planted after showing sex so didn't stretch too much but was very spindely and we only got 2/3 smokes out of her. She just didn't have enough sunlight so fatten up at all.

Then I put my 3 Lowryder Mint outdoors for those 5/6 days I was on holiday. They were in a spot with sunlight - if it weren't for the horrible weather - it rained pretty much constantly for say 4 of those days. The plants were just showing sex so were still growing and yep they stretched as they just didn't get the sunlight and flopped over because of the amount of rain.

They are ok now though. 5 weeks old and recovered as well as they could and now producing nice little buds indoors under my 2 cfls 

In all truth you never know until you try and no matter how much you read you never fully understand unless its your own experience. So when it comes to near may next year get some seeds germinated and and get them growing! 

I totally agree with you that autos are the way forward in stealth outdoor growing. As they stay so low its almost possible to grow them anywhere!

Take it easy my friend


----------



## zipflip (Sep 25, 2008)

its not too rainy of a climate here tho. more so everyone worries bout no rain and wishin for it(farmers) every year it seems. and there's plenty of "middle of nowhere" places to grow round here. and them heli flyovers, i never really herd of them happening round here.  
  i think i might definately give it a whirl maybe let em grow indoors til done veggin an showin sex to lack the possible stretchin so much. but in ur experience how long do the average autos take to show sex from seed? and wats the most dry wweight(yeild ya gotten of an auto? or anyone else?

how bout LST wit autos just outta curiousity in case a person wanted to go micro stealth like?
anyone ever do this


----------



## Thorn (Sep 25, 2008)

usually once they germinated and popped up from the ground it will take anything from 13 days to 28 days in my experience.


----------



## born2killspam (Sep 26, 2008)

How stable is the auto trait through each breeding generation with say Dieselryder, bred with another Dieselryder?
Or how elusive is the auto trait in general?  Like how much work would one expect to bring it out stabily crossing it some other true breeding strain?


----------



## Thorn (Sep 29, 2008)

born2killspam, my first lowryder no.2's were from someone who pollinated their own plants and made seeds. all plants were autoflowering, only the quality of a few wasn't as good. but yea the auto trait seemed pretty stable there!

zip, I have actually thought about LST for the autos but not yet tried it. I was gonna try it after the 2 ladies i got now but then i won me some orange candy floss seeds from dutchbreed so will be doing those LSTed but they are not autos


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 30, 2008)

born2killspam said:
			
		

> How stable is the auto trait through each breeding generation with say Dieselryder, bred with another Dieselryder?
> Or how elusive is the auto trait in general?  Like how much work would one expect to bring it out stabily crossing it some other true breeding strain?



You might want to read a bit more.  I have heard that many of the newer autoflowering strains like Dieselryder were not stable at all.  I am not crazy about the auto strains at all and have some concern that autoflowering strains (along with hermies) may contribute to a decrease in the quality of "medicinal" grade marijuana.   

And IMO, there is a big difference ibetween "making seeds" and breeding.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Sep 30, 2008)

I think you guys are crazy when you worry about hermies and ruderalis taking over the world.
They have both been around since marijuana was marijuana.


----------



## born2killspam (Sep 30, 2008)

No, she does have a point..  I don't think quality options for seed purchases will diminish because of ruderalis influx, but local/commercial stock will end up with alot of these auto genes in them, and after a few generations of random cross-breeding, finer characteristics like the diesel-like flavor etc will have disappeared, but the ruderalis genes will still be in there to shorten flowering, and reduce potency..
Hap-hazard cross-breeding dilutes the local gene-pool with or without ruderalis.. Certain strains are considered 'true breeding' for a reason..  From a connoiseur's POV, more ruderalis in general will make the effect on potency worse as..
Bag seed will suffer like it did when indoor growing began and strains were bred for convenience inside.. 
I'm not going to knock the autos if even the F2 seeds are uniformly comparable to the purchased seeds though.. I see too much convenience for alot of situations, and if they have a true-breeding nature they could even improve local genetics for a while each time they are re-introduced, and directly crossed with the local outdoor strains..
I am ultra bummed to hear that dieselryder F2's aren't stable..  That kind of kicks that convenience I was talking about, and the truebreeding value right in the nuts..


----------



## time4tokin20s (Sep 30, 2008)

born2killspam said:
			
		

> No, she does have a point..  I don't think quality options for seed purchases will diminish because of ruderalis influx, but local/commercial stock will end up with alot of these auto genes in them, and after a few generations of random cross-breeding, finer characteristics like the diesel-like flavor etc will have disappeared, but the ruderalis genes will still be in there to shorten flowering, and reduce potency..
> Hap-hazard cross-breeding dilutes the local gene-pool with or without ruderalis.. Certain strains are considered 'true breeding' for a reason..  From a connoiseur's POV, more ruderalis in general will make the effect on potency worse as..
> Bag seed will suffer like it did when indoor growing began and strains were bred for convenience inside..
> I'm not going to knock the autos if even the F2 seeds are uniformly comparable to the purchased seeds though.. I see too much convenience for alot of situations, and if they have a true-breeding nature they could even improve local genetics for a while each time they are re-introduced, and directly crossed with the local outdoor strains..
> I am ultra bummed to hear that dieselryder F2's aren't stable..  That kind of kicks that convenience I was talking about, and the truebreeding value right in the nuts..



You need to worry about the local swag hurting potency before you worry about autos running 15-21% thc.Breeders are pretty good at keeping unwanted genetics out of their seeds .If they didn't we wouldn't have any "pure strains" left.


----------



## born2killspam (Sep 30, 2008)

Autos have been bred to overshadow the smoke characteristics of ruderalis with the more potent lineage, and vice versa for the growing traits..  If the strain isn't stable though, offspring could  end up being ruderalis potency with a November harvest time..


----------



## dangreen (Oct 11, 2008)

Check out my thread, diesel is very unstable pheno, but all fire. They all have good potency and all flowered at the same time though.


----------



## BraneDead (Oct 12, 2008)

I germed 8 Lowryder 2 seeds and grew them outdoor at 36 deg. N (North Carolina).  Very potent, but low yield.  I had 4 females, and partially pollinated two of them.  I yielded close to 1 oz., and 60 seeds.  The plants were germed may 27 and chopped Aug. 1.  

I'm now running a couple fems from the seeds i made under a mixture of compact flouros and daylight at 20/4 light.  They have been flowing for 10 days and will finish up 1st week of Nov. or so. These plants are growing much larger and faster than the outdoor plants.

If you have them outside, try to give them TONS of sunlight... it'll be worth it, plus you will be amazed at how small they stay... very inconspicuous.


----------



## Thorn (Oct 12, 2008)

BraneDead said:
			
		

> They have been flowing for 10 days and will finish up 1st week of Nov. or so.



but that means they only gonna be flowering for 5/6 weeks. Do you not like to let you ryders go longer til you get some nice amber trichs?


----------



## BraneDead (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh wow i guess my math was off on the weeks!  I just checked what my outdoor LR2 ran, and it was right at 7-8 weeks flowering.  Unfortunately, I didn't have my magnifier with me as I was on vacation for the summer, so I had to guess... but they were turning nice and yellow and just looked good and done.  


Man, i guess its gonna be more like mid november.  thats a bummer! Oh well, thanks for the heads up, Thorn!


----------



## st00ner (Nov 16, 2008)

time4tokin20s said:
			
		

> Yes.I flower at 20/4.I'm growing Dieselryder,Automatic white Russians,with Snowryder and Automatic Blueberry in the mail.



Where did you get auto blueberry?


----------



## time4tokin20s (Nov 16, 2008)

st00ner said:
			
		

> Where did you get auto blueberry?



I didn't.Sensible seeds said they had them in stock.So I emailed them and ask them just to be sure.They said yes they're in stock so I made an order.A week later I get an email saying sorry they were out of stock!I was pretty ticked off.They eventually sent me some Auto AK47 x Kush and some femmed Auto Ak47s.


----------



## Thorn (Nov 16, 2008)

st00ner said:
			
		

> Where did you get auto blueberry?



Dutchbreed do a Lowberry here...

hxxp://www.dutchbreed.com/8.html

xx to tt


----------

